# Puppy not growing!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She is still growing, but in a different way. Instead of growing in height and weight, she should be starting to slowly fill out more and get more feathering. Growth starts to slow down significantly right around 6-7 months. It's best that she grows slowly. You never want a large breed dog to grow too quickly since that has a negative impact on their hips and joints. Be patient and give her time. She will continue to grow, but at a much slower rate.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It is strange isn't it, the difference in growing between the pups...Tess is also 7 months, but somehow her coat is already a lot further than Ellie's...no idea how that's possible. This picture was taken two weeks ago.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Hair wise she looks similar to Tess. 

I notice she is filling in more with hair.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful, isn't it? Tess' tail is also feathering with white. She doesn't particularly care for the brushing, but I love the way it flies!


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait to give Ellie a bath... her hair always looks poofier after being washed. I had her spayed last week and want to wait at least another week before washing her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Holly looks more like Ellie than Tess....Holly is only 5 months...but she is very thin and tall Holly is the dog on the left the other is my 2 year old girl Misty....I never really looked at them together they are always moving..but I cant believe that Holly is as tall as Misty ...Holly weighs about 40 lbs and Misty is 65...Misty has more hair than shows in that picture...I never knew that Misty was sooo small..gosh. Anyway, Holly looks alot like Ellie....I hope she fills out some...she is just starting to get her tail feathering and the feathers behind her legs...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sneeks said:


> I can't wait to give Ellie a bath... her hair always looks poofier after being washed. I had her spayed last week and want to wait at least another week before washing her.


 
Tess was spayed a month ago. She weighed in at 47 lbs then. I had her weighed yesterday and she was 55...! No idea if it has anything to do with the spay and her hormones changing, but...


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

ok I am going to have to post some pictures, because Ellie still looks the same size. Yes she is getting butt and tail hair, but she really looks like a miniture golden retriever. Almost 8 months old and still the same size she was at 5.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely post some pictures. The bottom end of the breed standard for bitches is 55 pounds, so if she's 45 pounds at 6 or 8 months, she'll probably get pretty darn close to the low end of the standard by the time she's done.

That would make her a small Golden, but it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with her. Is she a healthy weight? (ribs felt easily with gentle pressure but not visible otherwise, hip bones easily felt but covered with a moderate layer of fat, waist visible from the top, etc.)


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah she looks fine, feels fine. Here is a picture I took last week of her playing in the water.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She looks bigger to me, but its hard to tell from pictures, I know...have you taken her to be weighed?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think she looks much bigger compared to her sig pic. Sometimes we immediately don't see the changes because we see them everyday. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

She definitely is bigger in the new pic compared to the old pic.  Like C's Mom said, we don't notice half the time because we see them everyday. When Ori started growing I made this type of thread too! The breeders told me the pups were "small" Goldens, and the vet has said he wouldn't grow much more the last time I saw her either. I was worried it was something in the food or hos growth was stunting, and it was infront of me all the time that he'd grown. Though he's small, he certainly packs a lot of energy!

Notice that her head has strengthened in width, also. Ears are elongating, her build is becoming stocky. It's almost like they're filling out before the last "spring". That's what Ori did as well. She may turn out to be a bit of littler Golden, but you'll thank your lucky stars she is when she plomps in your lap!

She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL by the way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you weighed her recently? She really looked very different, in chest and head..


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My boy Gunner was about 55 lbs at a year old. I had him neutered then too. He is 21 months now and last time at the vet 56 lbs. He has filled out with his head and feathers but there is no fat, all muscle. He probably won't get much bigger and we like his weight on the low side. He looks very athletic!


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Sadie is almost 11 months, weight is 51-53 lbs depending on the scale. She weighed 38 when we had her spayed at 6 months. She is 21.5" tall. She shedded so much this spring, her coat is short and thin, so she looks more like a puppy, except she has all the feathering.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks a lot bigger and more mature in the top pic than the bottom. Seems to me she's growing just fine. She's beautiful.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The difference between Lucky from 6 months and 8 months...was pretty striking. At 6 months he looked like a slender, short-haired dog. At 8 months he had "what seemed" a full luxious coat. Its amazing how fast they develop. Ha...I don't remember how he looked at 7 months.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

9 months, still seems small to me...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How much does she weigh? What does your vet say?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Remember, proper weight for a female golden is only 55 to 65 pounds full grown.

Males are 65 to 75 pounds.

Gilmour is 67 pounds at 19 months. Milo was 75 pounds at 8 months. Gilmour can **** hear walk under Milo.

Gilmour is correct for a Golden. Milo is a bit over.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden was at a 1 yr old: 22in for 50pds .At 2yrs,she was: 22.5 in and 56pds and at 3yrs:23in for 63pds!.
Give her time to grow and mature!.


----------



## abbiehodges15 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sneeks said:


> I noticed Ellie is the same size at 7 months as she was at 5... what the heck! Do most GR experience a plateau and then grow some more? She isn't much bigger than the picture in my signature and that was almost 2 months ago. Though she has gained about 10lbs, her size hasn't changed. She currently weighs 45lbs.


I noticed he grew half an inch and now seems to me stopping and looking small to me but i don’t know why maybe it’s cause I see him everyday I just want to see your opinion


----------

